# What does it mean when people say they bale silage or haylage in 3x4 big bales



## fmfracer44 (Jan 19, 2012)

I get confused when people say they big bale silage or haylage in my are we just say bale hay and that refers to all types of hay. Alfalfa oats pasture etc.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

It refers to the moisture content. Haylage, baleage, whatever you want to call it. Baling any type of hay at a high moisture with the purpose of ensiling it.


----------



## fmfracer44 (Jan 19, 2012)

Wouldn't the hay get hot or combust? Or make real heavy bales?


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Has to be wrapped either individually or bunkered with plastic to exclude oxygen or it will get ruined.



fmfracer44 said:


> Wouldn't the hay get hot or combust? Or make real heavy bales?


----------



## PaCustomBaler (Nov 29, 2010)

My simple interpretation...haylage is run through a chopper and stored in trench, ag-bag, silo, etc. Balage is baled and wrapped immediately in plastic, either inline or individual. Both processes use an anerobic environment to break down carbs into acetic acid then lactic acid.

Never heard of baled silage.


----------

